

Ask HN:  Where do you buy your startup's tshirts? - rcavezza

Looking to buy tshirts, any recommendations?
======
colinwinter
Checkout <http://www.kommonthread.com/> They're working on a new program to
help promote startups using T-shirts

------
proexploit
I cannot recommend <http://progressofdesign.com/> enough. I've ordered from
them 3 times and couldn't be happier. Cheaper prices than most other places
I've used in the past and great quality. I wanted to print a larger than
average design and they accommodated me for only a small bump in price when
other companies said they couldn't even do it.

~~~
iworkforthem
I bookmarked Threadbird - <http://www.threadbird.com/> recently, from the
folks of Storenvy I think, but your pricing is much more competitive!
Threadbird got a bit more printing options and materials.

------
triviatise
we use vistaprint, primarily because the UI makes it easier to design shirts.
You should test out the quality of shirts on a short run first.

If you keep an item in your cart, they will send you a coupon. If you buy a
small amount, they will send you a coupon that you can use on a bigger order.

------
smcguinness
I've wanted to rekindle "Startup Schwag" as I didn't get to get on it for very
long prior to its close down.

------
calebhicks
I've used Queensboro.com. Tons of options, and solid pricing. Would definitely
use them again.

